# Need help in picking an Amp/Home theater System



## dollseyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Guys,
I have 2 Technics 1210 Turntables,a Pioneer DJM 909 Mixer a Sony KDL 40V400 HDTV, PS3 and Xbox 360.
I want to get 1 appliance that will allow these items to connect and output sound.
I intend to buy some Speakers not sure yet.I owned JBL Control 5's and really liked them so may consider JBL again.
I see Bose do all in one
Any suggestions?


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Do you intend to use your new system for DJ'ing? If so you'll need completely different gear than for HT. If it's just HT then almost any mid-range receiver will work. Just make sure it has enough input of the kind you have (and likely to have in the future). If you stick to name brands like Denon, Yamaha, Pioneer, Onkyo you really can't go wrong. All make high quality gear. There are others too; Marantz, NAD, Sherwood Newcastle, Outlaw Audio.

Speakers are more subjective. The only way to be sure you'll like them is to listen. Find a store than carries a wide selection and will let you take the time necessary to really evaluate different speaker lines. Get to know the sales staff and be honest with them about your needs and budget. Buy your receiver from them and ask if you can give one of two sets a trial listen in your home.

Happy hunting.


----------



## dollseyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Yustr,
Not looking to dj those days are behind me,42 years old now 
But I would like to be able to hook them up along with the mixer and other Items I listed so I can play a few records when the mood takes.
So I guess I am looking for an Amp Home Theater hybrid.Just one appliance that has connections for all the above.
As for Speakers, I will enjoyed the JBL's so will probably go with them again.
You are right about going in store to listen.My problem is I am about to migrate from UK to Canada in 2 weeks so time is precious.
What I intend to do is take any recommendations from here and find some music stores in Canada when I arrive.Part of the problem is all the items I got,will be in frieght and not joining me until several weeks after I arrive.
Thanks Again


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

I'd wait to buy your gear until after you come over to this side of the pond. There are a number of fine speakers that are made in Canada (or used to be anyway - now all are probably made in China :sad: ). HERE'S ONE


----------



## dollseyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Hi Yustr,Thanks.
That's the plan I am off to St.John's in 2 weeks and busy sorting move.So unlikely I will be buying here.
The speaker situation is easy enough.Plenty of sites/shops where I can get feedback.
It's trying to find an Amp that has phono inputs for Tunrs' along with inputs (HDMI etc) for all the other stuff.
If I can get suggestions it will help when i go shopping.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

Your best bet is to use external phono preamps rather than try to find a receiver with phono inputs. Like THESE. You'd need two if you want to run two TT's. But finding a current receiver with one will be tough let alone two.


----------



## dollseyes (Dec 29, 2011)

Thanks Yustr,I saw these before.Added to my short list of things to get whebn I arrive in Canada.
Any suggestions for a smart Amp/Receiver with or without speakers?
Got a budget of £200-400


----------

